
How Much Do CT Scans Increase the Risk of Cancer? - nikolay
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-much-ct-scans-increase-risk-cancer/
======
smtpserver
I think that stating CT scans have a dose of 150 times as much as an xray has
means almost nothing to anybody who is in the target audience and can be
considered a harmful statement. It is analogous to stating that with a 5 gig
data cap you shoul download a plain text version of book instead of a pdf
version, because that is 150 times bigger (nevermind the fact that you are
losing images and readability enhancing features such as formatting)

